# Marestate Stalking...



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been checking in on this little cutie. She is at a rescue, due anytime from now til mid June (or so they guess). But this camera has 3 things going for it, 1. Cute mini 2. I can watch from my iPhone and 3. The camera is in COLOR!!!

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pipsqueak


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lucky peeps, I can't watch MareStare because it eats up mb of download and I'm limited to 40GB per month :/ with 4 adults :/ 2 in school :/

Yeah.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ive been watching the stonebridge mamma and filly...verry worrisome. and they just closed the feed for the night....


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

im watching skittles the cow from sanders misfits  and a couple actual horses too...


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

WyndellaRose said:


> High Meadow Quarter Horses which appears to be a fairly small stall for foaling but it may just be the camera angle...
> High Meadow Quarter Horses Cam 1


No, it is a tiny stall... when she stands sideways across it,it looks like her head touches the one side and her tail, the other...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

The mare at Dreamscape appears to be in early labor. Ears constantly pinned, epic butt rubbing, kicking and nipping at her sides, pacing, and tail flagging...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> The mare at Dreamscape appears to be in early labor. Ears constantly pinned, epic butt rubbing, kicking and nipping at her sides, pacing, and tail flagging...


About time she's been holding out! I'm watching her and the mare at Silver Creek Farm.....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That poor mare at Dreamscape is massive. Hope the poor girl goes soon.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the mini is so round you could probably just roll her up the trailer haha! poor baby.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

That spiderweb going across the camera on the dreamscape cam is getting to me...lol...a minute ago a spider was actually crawling through it...ewwwwwww I hate spiders


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm watching Dreamscape!

Still have the stream open from Premier Friesians - people are in there now, rubbing the mare down with something. Can't tell if it's a curry comb or what, but she is obviously blocking the filly.

EDIT: Mare at Premier is tied in the stall and more filly manhandling is taking place.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

that poor dreamscape mare! looks like the babys crowding the right side haha poor mama thats gotta be hard to balance!


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

poor gal is nipping her sides


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I hoping she goes tonight...been pacing a restless a bit


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

she's been that way for 4 nights now. 
Thanks guys you turned me into a Marestare Addict.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

welcome to my world Cm...I sit and stare at these mares on here while staying awake and foal checking my own!


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

cmarie said:


> she's been that way for 4 nights now.
> Thanks guys you turned me into a Marestare Addict.


same! I knew of this website for about a year now but as of today, I'm totally addicted. I've been watching this mare for about 7 hrs on and off now. A good way to pass time at work


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

me too


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dear Lord! That Dreamscape mare needs to POP already!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh oh oh! looks like the mini might be in labor....but my screen froze so idk.....gaaah


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Anybody else lose the feed from Dreamscape? Checked in this morning and the cam is down.


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

Meatos said:


> Anybody else lose the feed from Dreamscape? Checked in this morning and the cam is down.


down for me too. nooooo!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The Dreamscape feed is back up...and the mare hasn't popped yet.

And the mini's stall is empty. As in COMPLETELY empty. No straw, nothing.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the minies stall is stripped but ive seen her walk in and out a couple times. i think they just stripped it to let it air out maybe...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah. Okay.  I just noticed the mineral salt licks in the corner still, too.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yerp. if u look closely it looks like the stall got pretty wet. i think theyre just letting it dry out.


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok thats it. I want in on mare stare too! Mine already had hers or I'd be staring at her right now. lol


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it me or does GOLDEN VENTURE mare look awfully thin in the hind end?



TRR


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not sure. She looks to have pointy broodmare hips, to me. My friend has an arab mare that has been a broodmare most of her life and her hips look like that even when she's fat. lol


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm not sure. She looks to have pointy broodmare hips, to me. My friend has an arab mare that has been a broodmare most of her life and her hips look like that even when she's fat. lol


 I guess I just got so used to big fat butts lol:lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHA! they totally wrote 
"who knows?" on the dreamscape mares back! even they dont know when shell pop! haha


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This evening is the first time I have been able to look at the Dreamscape mare. Love the sign painted on her LOL

I think some of the reason she looks so big is because she is a cute little pony, only 11.2h (I looked her up on their website)

Certainly ready to pop though


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the dreamscape mare is looking mighty antsy she may just pop tonight....


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

well according to the mare stare forum she has not eaten tonight...so lets see what happens..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

they have a low alert for the cam as well. i think shes gonna pop! yay


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

who knows...with them in there messing with stuff...may make her hold


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd love it if I could catch her having it, I've been watching her on and off for days and thought she would go the other night, although she was teasing me then, lol.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

idk. seems like shes done this before. theres pics of her with other foals so hopefully shell just be an old pro andnot care about everything and push it on out! haha
shes definitely looking very uncomfortable


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

this mare is showing signs and milk is showing tonight

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=sunny


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

the mare at sunny pines actually looks VERY close


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

mare at sunny pines..down and pushing


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks like she is down and pushin now!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

And, the baby was pulled out!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

They just pulled the foal out on that last mare...


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

It looks like the Dreamscape mare is getting ready as well!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah..they said in the forum that she has had some bad foaling before..so they had to be ready...I think she broke ones neck in the past or something like that...yeah beauty looks like somethings up...


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Please tell me they aren't pulling the placenta out of that mare?!?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Nm, I believe they tied it, thank the lord.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

no its still hanging isn't it? beauty is just laying there


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Shes in labor!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> Shes in labor!


 Which one?


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Dreamscape mare is definitely in labour!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like beauty is going to give us another beauty tonight =)


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

the dreamscape mare has rolled twice now...


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Been watching all these mares Im getting the itching for some breeding. UUUUGH


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

Poor girl's making some noise! I hope someone is there watching her. Maybe someone can call?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dreamscape mare is definitely in labor.

woah! whered the baby go that the sunny pines mare had???


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh never mind....she was hiding it.

cooome on Beauty!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just want to say I like how the Sunny Pines people have handled their foal and mare..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i was just about to say that......definitely much more proffesional than premier


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

came in helped a little..little cleaning...helped stand and now just bonding time...LOVE IT!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

You think anyone called DREAMSCAPE yet Im worrying about momma girl


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

THATS. how its supposed to run....people could definiteyl learn from them haha. now we just need beauty to push hers on out.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

TRR im pretty sure the lady is standing outside the stall. ive seen her pop her head over a couple times to check on her.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

timber ill check..but just a little while ago they were online in the forum and watching


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yes they are watching...


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh good TY all


----------



## JohnW82 (Jul 12, 2010)

Has her water broke yet ??


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I just realized the Sunny Pine place has my mare Josie's Grandsire, how neat is that! BOGGIE_PAGES1


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Shes taking too long I gotta go to bed!! Hurry up and foal dang it


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in bed next to my sleeping hubby up watching on my laptop!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

anybody know whats going on with Beauty?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

UP DOWN UP DOWN SPIN DOWN UP DOWN lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe? finally? just push it out already! grrrrr


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to go to bed, lol. I think she isn't in the "push it out" stage yet, but is getting there, or she is there already and is taking her sweet time, its hard to tell on cam.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Im about ready to get the plunger lol Whos with me? Im actually worried its like shes having trouble maybe its just me Im a worry wart kinda gal lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ill totally help u Timber. i wanna go to beeeeeeeed


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Want to grab her by her ears and say " Listen honey pop the baby already will ya!" lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a way to break a horses' water? My doctor broke mine when I gave birth and it sped things up tremendously!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Shes got 7 more minutes to do something or Im going to bed


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ugh. i give up. i gotta go to bed since ima be up in 5 hours....bleh. hopefully i wake up to see a new baby in her stall!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok. So someone checked on her and the camera moved closer and is much more colorful now...but I'm a bit worried seeing as she appears to be laboring and nothing is happening. I give it another few minutes and then bedtime for me.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, they just haltered her and led her out of the stall, hope she is ok!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

**** I just realized it was a minnie not a large horse Im such a dork


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

And someone haltered her and took her from the stall...hopefully they are checking her over.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

WOLF!!!!!! ****


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to bed. Nite all...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I passed out trying to watch her...thought id wake up to a baby this morning....she is killing me just like my 2 here determined not to have theirs til I'm going nuts!!!!


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

ok Dreamscape Momma...pop why don't ya haha


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

she's laying down now!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe its finally happening?!?


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

she's getting up and down like crazy, I think it is!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Finally! Yay! Poor girl looks painful.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Feet out?


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

here she goes!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I just called all the way from Australia


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yay baby!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Baby!
This is the first one I've managed to see!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Filly!!


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Way to go mama!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Aww. The first thing they did when they came in was pat Mama, give her lots of cuddles, and a carrot. Gotta love some love for Mama and not the foal


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Mom looks proud!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I have to say, that looked very painful for the mare lol. She almost looked like she wanted to scream :-(


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

can't wait to see baby stand


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

And of course I missed it. Foal looks adorable though!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I must say, it looks like the force is strong with this little guy...


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

wow..this is the one I missed....I checked at like 7:30 and she was just standing there....dang it..tricky mare!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

At least she finally had it haha! what a cutie....


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

My friend sent me this link...check here if you missed the foaling (like me!) 

Beauty baby.wmv - YouTube


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay! May have been after the fact but she pushed her right out!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

yay!...glad you posted that link...thanks


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i dont know if if anybody is watching Beauty but her baby is HILARIOUS! haha itll go tearing around the stall, hit itself with the jolly ball then go tearing around some more.....totally just got brained in the face with the jolly ball....what a character.


----------

